# Alkalinity too high!



## KaylaLovesBBM

I have a 10 gal freshwater fishtank. I have Tetra Easy Strips 6 in 1. I tested the water, and the alkalinity is way to high! Its 300. and my pH is alkaline 8.4.
How do i lower these withought spending more then $10.oo. I know, cheap. But I'm on a chore budget lol.

Thank you!


----------



## BarbH

KaylaLovesBBM said:


> I have a 10 gal freshwater fishtank. I have Tetra Easy Strips 6 in 1. I tested the water, and the alkalinity is way to high! Its 300. and my pH is alkaline 8.4.
> How do i lower these withought spending more then $10.oo. I know, cheap. But I'm on a chore budget lol.
> 
> Thank you!


First why are you wanting to lower these levels? Depending on the type of fish you have, your water parameters may be okay. Here is a article that can explain more http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/water-hardness-ph-freshwater-aquarium-73276/


----------



## SeaHorse

Hi I'm in Ontario and my water is 8.2-8.4 all the time. I do nothing to adjust the numbers other than have a couple of small pieces of drift wood, not sure what kind of wood they are but I'm under the understanding wood should help to lower PH a bit. 
I would be best suited to an African Cichlid tank but hey, been there, done that,...at the moment I am housing Rainbowfish and Mollies. I currently have baby Mollies... apparently Mollies like basic water. Hard water too. 
I am just extra careful when adding new fish to add tank water to the bag to help equalize the alkalinity and temp at the same time. 
Can you elaborate more as to why you want to adjust the PH? 
I would never consider trying to raise Discus that need water in the 6's.


----------



## 1077

KaylaLovesBBM said:


> I have a 10 gal freshwater fishtank. I have Tetra Easy Strips 6 in 1. I tested the water, and the alkalinity is way to high! Its 300. and my pH is alkaline 8.4.
> How do i lower these withought spending more then $10.oo. I know, cheap. But I'm on a chore budget lol.
> 
> Thank you!


Mollies you have would like this alkalinity. Same for guppies and platy's along with swordtail's assuming the tank is 20 gal or larger and healthy biological filter= (cycled tank).
Add some live floating plant's, or artificial floating plant's for babies to hide in, and fishes will do the rest.


----------

